# Moebius 1/128 Spindrift Kit



## Captain Han Solo

Hey Guys!

Check this out, from our friends at the "Irwin Allen News Network"!

http://www.irwinallengallery.com/giants/collectibles/moebius_spindrift_1_128


It shows the Box and Instructions for the New Moebius Spindrift!:thumbsup:....Just Click on the Pics!


----------



## Seaview

I can't read the instructions on my monitor very clearly, but I hope that it recommends applying the tailfin pinstripe decal before cementing it to the hull.


----------



## Xenodyssey

You know painting the engine grills in 1/128th scale is going to need a really steady hand. I guess we could use a pen. And there will probably be third party decals for them...

Looking forward t getting the kit, regardless!


----------



## RSN

Now THAT is what I am talkin' about!!!!!! Bring it on!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Xenodyssey said:


> You know painting the engine grills in 1/128th scale is going to need a really steady hand. I guess we could use a pen. And there will probably be third party decals for them...
> 
> Looking forward t getting the kit, regardless!


Oh you just know somebody will come out with a PE set for the interior and decals to go along with it. Paulbo are you listening?


----------



## Paulbo

Huh? What? Did somebody mention my name? 

(Yes, it's on the docket.)

Edit: I just went back and clicked on the link. Very cool! I like how they're using the old Aurora illustration with the round top dome ... but the instructions clearly shows the correct teardrop shape. (And an open hole in the roof - another piece for the etch set to add the grillwork there.)


----------



## James Tiberius

sweet, i'll get one

Never had a Spindrift model before


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Paulbo said:


> Huh? What? Did somebody mention my name?
> 
> (Yes, it's on the docket.)
> 
> Edit: I just went back and clicked on the link. Very cool! I like how they're using the old Aurora illustration with the round top dome ... but the instructions clearly shows the correct teardrop shape. (And an open hole in the roof - another piece for the etch set to add the grillwork there.)


I can't wait to see what you come up with for this little beauty Paul!

I only wish I could see the Instructions a bit better:freak:.

Perhaps Frank can Post a bigger Pic of it for us here??If Not, no Biggie.


----------



## fluke

Xenodyssey said:


> You know painting the engine grills in 1/128th scale is going to need a really steady hand. I guess we could use a pen. And there will probably be third party decals for them...
> 
> Looking forward t getting the kit, regardless!



WOW! where have I been? COOL!

If one were to make it look very crisp and clean a dremel could be used to drill out the holes and use a clear like or solid red backing ( lit or not ) then it would be very easy to just use a black or silver tone on the actual grills them selves.

OR

Find a speaker grill or cabinet metal / plastic from some electronic device with cooling holes and use it as long as the holes were the right size.

When I built my Lunar spindy I wanted to portray the full size set not the smaller carry around props so a tech that worked on the actual set told me that the grills were 3.5 inch aluminum tubes cut 2.5 inches deep and stacked on each other and left untreated. 

I had to explain this every time some wise cracker told me they are black and not bare metal. 

Gary Conway and I spoke once as well and he helped me with the interior colors - carpet, walls etc.....he was very helpful, friendly and had a sharp memory. 

Here is a peak: http://www.resinilluminati.com/showthread.php?t=188

Hope this helps! :wave:


----------



## heiki

So it'll use the 1975 Aurora box art. 
Does anyone else think there are men sitting in the top dome of the ship in that illustration?


----------



## fluke

yup! Men in space suites. Interesting huh.

*SO...Has this been announced with an ETA? I see nothing on the Moebius site.*


----------



## Captain Han Solo

fluke said:


> WOW! where have I been? COOL!
> 
> If one were to make it look very crisp and clean a dremel could be used to drill out the holes and use a clear like or solid red backing ( lit or not ) then it would be very easy to just use a black or silver tone on the actual grills them selves.
> 
> OR
> 
> Find a speaker grill or cabinet metal / plastic from some electronic device with cooling holes and use it as long as the holes were the right size.
> 
> When I built my Lunar spindy I wanted to portray the full size set not the smaller carry around props so a tech that worked on the actual set told me that the grills were 3.5 inch aluminum tubes cut 2.5 inches deep and stacked on each other and left untreated.
> 
> I had to explain this every time some wise cracker told me they are black and not bare metal.
> 
> Gary Conway and I spoke once as well and he helped me with the interior colors - carpet, walls etc.....he was very helpful, friendly and had a sharp memory.
> 
> Here is a peak: http://www.resinilluminati.com/showthread.php?t=188
> 
> Hope this helps! :wave:


 
Troy, I never Tire from looking at your Spindrift Build Mate!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Simply, excellent craftsmanship all around:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo

fluke said:


> ...
> If one were to make it look very crisp and clean a dremel could be used to drill out the holes ...
> 
> OR
> 
> Find a speaker grill or cabinet metal / plastic from some electronic device with cooling holes and use it as long as the holes were the right size...


OR ... use the ones that will be included with the PE set :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG

Too small. But I'll still get one...or two. Maybe an alternate color scheme for a different airline. Always thought blue with a white belly would look pretty slick!


----------



## Antimatter

I still find it crazy that Aurora never did a Jupiter 2. I know the story about they thought it was a boring ship and would never sell, but it was still a stupid mistake on their part.


----------



## John P

I even wrote to Aurora and suggested a J2 when I was 12! I think I even included idea sketches.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Man I would have loved a J2 when I was a kid. Had to make due with paper plates and salad bowls.


----------



## terryr

It's strange no one did a J2. These days it would be a big 'adventure case' full of stuff like the chariot and robot.


----------



## Mark Dorais

I been so excited to see this kit and prayed that it would have the same fidelity to the hero filming miniature like Moebius's amazing Jupiter 2.Hope the actual kit has the curving edge to the side edges like the filming miniature and not the Aurora's straight edge and lack of compound curves as illustrated in the image of the instuctions......just a teardrop dome and a round sensor probe is nice but unfortunatley.......... it's tantamount to painting somebody's portrait where the nose is correct and lips but all else is off. Hope I'm wrong


----------



## Seaview

Mark Dorais said:


> I been so excited to see this kit and prayed that it would have the same fidelity to the hero filming miniature like Moebius's amazing Jupiter 2.Hope the actual kit has the curving edge to the side edges like the filming miniature and not the Aurora's straight edge and lack of compound curves as illustrated in the image of the instuctions......just a teardrop dome and a round sensor probe is nice but unfortunatley.......... it's tantamount to painting somebody's portrait where the nose is correct and lips but all else is off. Hope I'm wrong


:thumbsup: I know what you mean, but I also just know you'll drool over this little guy the way I will, Mark, because I love that ship every bit as much as you do! :wave:


----------



## Larva

I can't wait for this little ship to ship! I've loved the Spindrift since I was 10. I hope Mark's wish for a hero-accurate molding comes true... can't really deduce much from the illustrations... the hatch in the full scale/Aurora/Fox Blueprints position. Nonetheless, I'm excited to get my hands on a few of these, and also to see what others do with it.


----------



## g_xii

I don't think anyone will be disappointed with the Moebius Spindrift. It is a beautiful little kit which is incredibly finely crafted. I was amazed when I saw it. 

While I really like smaller models, they tend to betray their size in photographs due to slightly softer details at edges and such. By contrast, the mini Spindrift kit is VERY sharp, crisp and detailed. It also comes with hull decals and a tiny folding interior! :thumbsup: 

That's a lot of swag for yer modelin' buck!

I honestly think it's a great value considering the very reasonable retail price tag, and once we have this one, we're 2/3 of the way to having that Irwin Allen garage / hangar diorama! I know I'm buying a few of them!

Sit tight -- it's worth the wait, and we won't have too much longer to wait anyway!

--Henry


----------



## Argonaut

Okay...now I'm really starting to drool.....


----------



## g_xii

Oh -- and the one I have was made before the molds were finished and polished -- I can't wait to see what the finished product looks like! I'd have been MORE than happy with the "rough" version! 

--Henry


----------



## fluke

beatlepaul said:


> Troy, I never Tire from looking at your Spindrift Build Mate!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Simply, excellent craftsmanship all around:thumbsup:



Hey Thanks Dude!! :wave:

It was a year build that made up for the years of wanting one and I enjoyed every minute of it.

Wouldn't that be cool if Moebius made the Spndy like the FS1.... 16" inches in length? WOW!!!! but still to have it again with the improvements and the second run box art...I'm happy....it will look cool on the shelf along side of the Moon Bus and even better built!

Build on you glue sniffing freaks! :freak::tongue:


----------



## Seaview

One of the nice things about this affordable little kit is that there are several theoretical paint jobs that can be used on it; a builder can make one in one shade of orange or another, or even in Italian Red, which is what the Lunar kit recommended using. In fact, I think that was the shade used on the original Aurora/PL kit box photo model. The dome can be teransparent red, or even off-white, as was used on that Aurora model. The choices are there, just make sure that you paint the antenna in a gold shade.


----------



## RSN

Seaview said:


> One of the nice things about this affordable little kit is that there are several theoretical paint jobs that can be used on it; a builder can make one in one shade of orange or another, or even in Italian Red, which is what the Lunar kit recommended using. In fact, I think that was the shade used on the original Aurora/PL kit box photo model. The dome can be teransparent red, or even off-white, as was used on that Aurora model. The choices are there, just make sure that you paint the antenna in a gold shade.


I used Italian Red on my Lunar Models kit and still don't care for it, straight orange for me! I was toying with the idea of painting one of mine gloss white with Pan Am markings!!


----------



## Zathros

*should be a nice little kit...I still love the PL re-issue as its the perfect size for me, & I don't prefer the 1975 boxart, as that was not the original box art ..but in the end, its whats inside the box that counts!

Z
*


----------



## fluke

Testors Sunburst Orange was the color I used. Thats the color that Polar Lights used on their build up for Modeler's Resource Magazine at the time when they released the kit a few years back......in fact I'm sure it was Mr. Metzner who built that kit.


----------



## Sonett

I agree with Fluke about the Testor's Sunburst Orange. Another color I've used on the Spindrift is Rustoleum's satin "Paprika" it gives a real nice non gloss/non flat finish and the color matches Testor's Sunburst perfectly!


----------



## starmanmm

First, I was happy to see that they fixed the tear drop shape on top of the hull.

Second... I was unaware that this was in the works.:drunk:

Any idea on a release date?


----------



## fluke

I love most of what Rustoleum has....I use their grey and white primers a lot.....very smooth and good paints from a rattle can and anything that saves me from setting up the paint booth.

Yes.....indeed.....is this going to be a 2011 or 2012 kit? 

Man when I think about all those times that I was at the computer waiting to snipe a Aurora Spindrift at 300 to 500 smackers, sweat dripping, drinking alkaseltzer like it was water and changed my mind at the last second ...only to find a few months later Polar Lights announced its plans to run the kit.....PHEW!!....28.00 was a lot better than 300.00!


----------



## g_xii

Hi Troy --

From what I understand, we'll be seeing them in about a month, give or take a week! They are supposedly on the boat!

--Henry


----------



## fluke

SWEET!! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius

A couple of weeks. I actually have samples China mailed to me. Should be on the West coast about Valentine's Day.


----------



## fluke

Frank...rats I missed you in Seattle at Galaxy last Sunday...Rick was bummed as well. OH well.

Were there any other tweeking or changes made to the Spindrift other than the Dome? 

Thanks for all the great kits and for keeping the Hobby alive!:thumbsup:


----------



## kimba32003

So what's the actual, overall size in length on this little beauty ? are Moebius taking any pre-orders ? and any idea on the cost ?

good on you MOEBIUS, if it's anything like your Jupiter 2 it'll be another fantastic addition to my Irwin Allen collection of "boys toys" !!!


----------



## g_xii

kimba32003 said:


> So what's the actual, overall size in length on this little beauty ? are Moebius taking any pre-orders ? and any idea on the cost ?
> 
> good on you MOEBIUS, if it's anything like your Jupiter 2 it'll be another fantastic addition to my Irwin Allen collection of "boys toys" !!!


The length, with the dorsal fin, is (I believe) a little over 5". It is longer than the mini FS-1. MSRP is $15.99.

I don't know who is taking pre-orders!

--Henry


----------



## Paulbo

CultTVman has a preorder page up. From past experience he gets kits as early as anyone.

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Land-o...from-Moebius-PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1491.html


----------



## kimba32003

thanks Henry and Paulbo, I'll go-a-hunting right now and see what I can find !
Cheers
Wayne


----------



## g_xii

kimba32003 said:


> thanks Henry and Paulbo, I'll go-a-hunting right now and see what I can find !
> Cheers
> Wayne


I just looked around myself -- the best price I found was $12.63 (pre-order sale) from www.megahobby.com.

Not a bad price at all for a cool model kit! Buy a few of them and you'll have a fleet!

--Henry


----------



## g_xii

OK -- I contacted Moebius today, and was given permission to post the following photos of the brand new Spindrift model kit. 

PLEASE keep in mind that this is a test shot, from an unpolished mold, using whatever plastic was in the machine at the time. There are minor imperfections, which is why Moebius does not often show these things to us sooner. That being said, the orange plastic is damned hard to photograph!

This test shot is unpainted, however no seam filler was used as it goes together really quite nicely. The clear pieces are not polished either. The ones in the kit will doubtless be glossier than what you see here.

The color cardstock interior has not been installed yet in this kit either.

As you can see, the top photo shows a side-by-side comparison with the mini Flying Sub, so that should give you an idea of scale and such.

Thank you very much, Frank and Dave, for allowing me to share some photos with the folks here at hobbytalk!

--Henry


----------



## RSN

Another WINNER!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

that Looks Awesome!!!


----------



## Kitzillastein58

Awesome indeed! Definitely getting a few of these. Great pics!


----------



## Seashark

Nevermind.


----------



## Mark Dorais

Oh well.....wish it had the Hero's graceful upward and downward distinctive curves to the hull's side edges. This is a very nice smaller version of the Aurora offering with the teardrop dome correction. Mabey someday.


----------



## g_xii

Mark Dorais said:


> Oh well.....wish it had the Hero's graceful upward and downward distinctive curves to the hull's side edges. This is a very nice smaller version of the Aurora offering with the teardrop dome correction. Mabey someday.


Hi Mark --

The model does have a bit of a curve to the side edges of the forward hull. It's just hard to photograph a five-inch unpainted test shot. There is just no depth of field there! The curve is not as pronounced as on a 4' long studio prop, but there is a slight curve going from under the main hatch to the passenger windows. Look at the second and fourth photos and you can see it. 

Also, please keep scale in mind before you criticize too much -- that's the main reason Moebius does not like to allow a lot of advance posting of test shots prior to the release of an actual kit. Criticism at this point is little more than a slap in the face. 

From what I understand, Moebius had access to one of the original hulls during the kit design phase, and from my own personal observation I feel this kit is far more accurate than the Aurora / PL kit. It is not just a teardrop dome correction!

And it's only $15 bucks!

--Henry


----------



## Zombie_61

_Fifteen bucks???_ For _that?????_



I'm in.


----------



## liskorea317

beatlepaul said:


> that Looks Awesome!!!


Totally agree. I'll be getting at least 2. One for home and one for the office!


----------



## John P

It's on the stand backwards.


----------



## g_xii

John P said:


> It's on the stand backwards.


I liked the angle this way better. :tongue: 

--Henry


----------



## Mark Dorais

g_xii said:


> Hi Mark --
> 
> The model does have a bit of a curve to the side edges of the forward hull. It's just hard to photograph a five-inch unpainted test shot. There is just no depth of field there! The curve is not as pronounced as on a 4' long studio prop, but there is a slight curve going from under the main hatch to the passenger windows. Look at the second and fourth photos and you can see it.
> 
> Also, please keep scale in mind before you criticize too much -- that's the main reason Moebius does not like to allow a lot of advance posting of test shots prior to the release of an actual kit. Criticism at this point is little more than a slap in the face.
> 
> From what I understand, Moebius had access to one of the original hulls during the kit design phase, and from my own personal observation I feel this kit is far more accurate than the Aurora / PL kit. It is not just a teardrop dome correction!
> 
> And it's only $15 bucks!
> 
> --Henry


 Hope I'm wrong....no offense was intended. It's just because Moebius did so wonderful with the Jupiter 2 and the Flying Sub......... because they scaned and measured castings of the original props.....believe me...it can be very nice to be proven wrong! I want to believe it will have fidelity to the hero miniature seen on the Irwin Allen Newswork's photo gallery when compared.


----------



## Gary K

Some comments about the design of the Mini-Spindrift...

_Land of the Giants_ is another example of a sci-fi show that used several different designs to represent a single vehicle. Only one of these designs can be used in a plastic kit, so obviously you can't please everybody. In the case of the Spindrift you have several design choices: the studio plans, the full-size studio mock-up, the "flying" Spindrift miniature, and the "hero" miniature. 

The chines under the side windows are essentially straight and level on both the studio plans and the full-size mock-up. As far as I know, two fiberglass miniatures of the ship were cast: one for flying scenes and one for close-ups. I was able to examine the original "flying" miniature a few years ago, and its chine is straight & level like on the studio plans (see photo below).










That leaves the "hero" miniature, whose chines sag down and flare out. In addition the hatch is positioned much lower on the hull than in the other incarnations of the ship, and it couldn't slide fully open because it's too close to the side windows. I have no clue why they altered the hero model this way, especially since the alterations weren't really noticeable onscreen.

I had to select one basic design for the Moebius Spindrift, and the way I looked at it, the full-scale mock-up accounted for 99% of the Spindrift footage that was seen during the run of the series. The flying studio model was seen in the pilot episode in a couple wide shots of the Spindrift in space and crashing in the woods. The hero model was briefly held by a giant boy in the pilot episode, and was mostly covered with a coat and carried around by giants in two other episodes. Design-wise, it seems to me that the hero model is the odd man out. If you don't freeze-frame the shots that it's in you never notice the difference. Two other factors argued against using the design of the hero model: the hero model can't be measured because it's on display in a museum, and even if we had the measurements, getting the factory in China to accurately reproduce the sags & flares of the ship would have been a nightmare - trust me. 

The Mini Spindrift is not simply a shrunken version of the Aurora model. The proportions of the door are more accurate, and the spacing of the door & windows on the kit is a little closer to that seen on the hero model (and as on the hero model, the door can't slide fully open). You can do what you want with the instrument boom in front - sometimes it was there and sometimes it wasn't. A teardrop-shaped dome replaces the round dome on top, the shape of the leading edges of the ship have been corrected, and the orientation of the circular pattern on the intakes has been fixed. Best of all, those horrible engraved stripes are gone. If you want to recreate the hero model, a Dremel tool & putty should do the trick.

Gary


----------



## Seaview

I really didn't mind those engraved stripes on the Aurora/PL version, except on the rear hull. I also preferred the embossed airline logo on the sides, instead of the circle and decal that was used for the 1975 reissue.
Incidentally, THANK YOU, Gary, you've done it again!


----------



## martinacm

forgive the inner child coming out but I WANT ONE NOW!!!!


----------



## John O

That little thing looks SOOOO COOOL!!!! I didn't even know it existed until I stumble on this thread. It's tiny, but very, very cool. I love the detail inside the teardrop dome. I'm in.

John O.


----------



## Sonett

Obviously Moebius is offering us another great kit along with all their other Irwin Allen subjects. I appreciate all the work Frank, Dave, and Gary went into to bring these subjects into our hands. Hard to believe, here I am entering my mid-50's and I still get excited every time I hear more about these upcoming kits!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

How does the Moebius Spindrift compare to the size of the PL version of the Spindrift? Is it about the same size or is Moebius version smaller...and by how much?

MMM


----------



## Solium

MonsterModelMan said:


> How does the Moebius Spindrift compare to the size of the PL version of the Spindrift? Is it about the same size or is Moebius version smaller...and by how much?
> 
> MMM



About the same size as the mini flying sub. It is a "mini" model. 

Regarding the history of the ship. Very interesting. To me, the Spindrift is the Spindrift. I didn't know of the differences or would I be able to tell them apart. Moebius offering looks like a Spindrift to me. That's all that matters I think to the average fan.


----------



## RSN

MonsterModelMan said:


> How does the Moebius Spindrift compare to the size of the PL version of the Spindrift? Is it about the same size or is Moebius version smaller...and by how much?
> 
> MMM


5 inches, smaller than the old Aurora kit. This kit proves the old saying, "Good things come in small packages."!!


----------



## Gary K

MonsterModelMan said:


> How does the Moebius Spindrift compare to the size of the PL version of the Spindrift? Is it about the same size or is Moebius version smaller...and by how much?
> 
> MMM


The Moebius kit is exactly half the scale of the 1/64 scale Aurora/PL kit.

Gary


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Gary K said:


> The Moebius kit is exactly half the scale of the 1/64 scale Aurora/PL kit.
> 
> Gary


Great! Thanks Gary!

I ask because I have 3 of the PL versions...and didn't need another one the same size! 

MMM


----------



## Argonaut

Thanks for the extra information Gary. I was also hoping for a "hero in miniature" but all you said makes perfect sense to me. I've already pre'
ordered a bunch! THANK YOU MOEBIUS!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey

Thanks for posting the photos. Can't wait until I get one.


----------



## kdaracal

Nice job, Moebius! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Larva

I'm in for two or three Spinnies! The photos look fantastic, a nice hybrid of the flying model and the full size mock-up. Despite having less flare around the lip than the hero miniature, the overall proportion of curves and shapes is superior to the Aurora/PL kit. Think I'll build one flying, and one crashed. Now where can we get 128 scale crew and passengers? Steal them from the Seaview kit?


----------



## Carson Dyle

I had a chance to inspect one of these (unassembled) today. Although considerably scaled-down from the Aurora version, it's still a sweet little kit.

Thanks to Frank and Dave throwing us old Irwin Allen fans a small but beautifully realized bone. 

Not exactly the Moebius Spindrift I originally had in mind, but given the realities of the marketplace I'll take what I can get.

:thumbsup:

It'll make a great Xmas tree ornament!


----------



## Seaview

Nice preview of it was just added to Steve's site.

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=15840#more-15840

Cute little bugger!


----------



## starmanmm

So, if what I am seeing is correct...then there is no interior for this kit?


----------



## BlackbirdCD

starmanmm said:


> So, if what I am seeing is correct...then there is no interior for this kit?


The interior is printed on a cardboard piece, to be cut and folded into place. This is how they did the smaller flying sub too. Guessing there will be a PE set somewhere in the mix


----------



## Seaview

At present, a couple of cardboard foldouts, identically made as the cardboard foldouts that come with the 1/128 scale Flying Sub.
After-market brass etched parts are more than likely on the horizon.


----------



## Solium

Seaview said:


> Nice preview of it was just added to Steve's site.
> 
> http://culttvman.com/main/?p=15840#more-15840
> 
> Cute little bugger!


I'm liking it even more. Thxs for the link.


----------



## whitewarrior

I like it too, MUST have one! Size is a great factor for me also.


----------



## fortress

japanese companies did the same regarding kit subjects in smaller scale, and were successful at it for many years. Perhaps Moebius has embraced that practice as well. The kit dose look fantastic but I can't help thinking that a
subject of this worth was overlooked, I feel that the smaller kit is a sort of
tease for what they really have in mind for the future, heck at least they 
are doing better on target releases than say RC2.

I look forward to seeing more Moebius Models in the coming years.


fortress:dude:


----------



## whitewarrior

*E Z on the eye's*

This is for those of you who have never seen it and those of you who haven't seen it since yesterday!


----------



## RSN

Got my confirmation tonight, my Spindrift kits have shipped!!!! Should have them tomorrow, Friday at the latest!


----------



## Ductapeforever

My LHS got the mini Spindrift and The Space Clipper. I bought their entire stock.Both of these are sweet little kits. The Spindrift foldup interior by TSDS is AMAZING ! I intend to do the same with the mini Spindrift that I have done to the PL Spindrift. The Upper front hull is removable just like the Polar Lights kit...oh the possibilities !


----------



## RSN

That is why I bought 2. One will have an interior. I will use the cardboard one provided as a template to make one, in 3-D, out of styrene. First I have to finish my 1/128 Seaview and Flying Sub!!


----------



## Ductapeforever

Precisely what I plan to do.


----------



## Seaview

Looking forwards to getting both of mine, probably by Friday.


----------



## falcondesigns

I will be the outside opinion on this,and while I'm happy for my fellow modelers,I am disappointed that the Spindrift was not the third in the line of large scale (1/32) kits to be produced.I know the reasons,believe me, as I am well below the poverty line right now,for not producing a large kit at this time,but it would have made a great addition to the wonderful kits we have,and would have been followed by a large scale Proteus.


----------



## RSN

Got my 2 yesterday and it is a GREAT kit. We can cry all day over what we don't get, and it gets us nothing! I appreciate Frank and ALL he does for the hobby, and I hope it continues. While other companies blame all sorts of "forces" for not producing ONE kit that everyone wants, Moebius continues to lead the pack with new kits for us to build!!


----------



## falcondesigns

Maybe we can get that "one" company to produce that "one" kit we all want...


----------



## g_xii

OK Folks -- enough of the whining about the fact that Spindrift is not a 1/32 or 1/35, or any other scale. Feel free to discuss the kit, but you guys are really beating a dead horse here, and I'm really tired of seeing it, as I'm sure Moebius is (if they are even reading the posts any more from all the recent insults and complaints). 

Save it for another model company, ok?

How about a few buildups? I'd like to see some interesting dioramas and such for this kit. There are a LOT of possibilities with a small but detailed kit. We're modelers, aren't we?

--Henry


----------



## RSN

g_xii said:


> OK Folks -- enough of the whining about the fact that Spindrift is not a 1/32 or 1/35, or any other scale. Feel free to discuss the kit, but you guys are really beating a dead horse here, and I'm really tired of seeing it, as I'm sure Moebius is (if they are even reading the posts any more from all the recent insults and complaints).
> 
> Save it for another model company, ok?
> 
> How about a few buildups? I'd like to see some interesting dioramas and such for this kit. There are a LOT of possibilities with a small but detailed kit. We're modelers, aren't we?
> 
> --Henry


My plan for one of my kits will be a diorama in the woods with a "giant" tree stump and leaves and lights inside. At this scale, a fairly expansive display will still not take up much shelf space. Brilliant idea to make it at this scale! It will be a while though I’m still working on my 1/128 Seaview. Weather is getting warmer, can get back to spraying!!


----------



## John P

Got mine today. It's so CUTE!


----------



## kenlee

I have a great idea for mine, hope no one beats me to it.


----------



## Antimatter

John P said:


> Got mine today. It's so CUTE!


Money says it will be never be built.


----------



## Argonaut

I won't lie...I want a bigger Spindrift but man...this is a great little kit~~ 
thanks Frank!!


----------



## RMC

I am thankful that we have an all new SPINDRIFT period !


----------



## mach7

I got mine at my LHS this week! And I got my TSDS decal set. 




Anyone have any suggestions on the paint?


----------



## John P

Antimatter said:


> Money says it will be never be built.


It went straight onto the workbench, next to the Orion.


----------



## John P

mach7 said:


> I got mine at my LHS this week! And I got my TSDS decal set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on the paint?


I think we decided on ModelMaster "Sunburst" back when PL repopped the Aurora kit.
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=TS52908
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=TS52708


----------



## falcondesigns

It's orange.


----------



## g_xii

That model master paint looks far too red to me... I've always felt it was a bit more orange. Someone a while ago suggested a "pumpkin" color from Wal Mart of all places, but it sure looked right when applied.

--Henry


----------



## Antimatter

John P said:


> It went straight onto the workbench, next to the Orion.


Well,


----------



## Antimatter

falcondesigns said:


> It's orange.


It's....green. Scotty joke went over some heads. Sorry.


----------



## Antimatter

falcondesigns said:


> It's orange.


Like all of IA stuff the color depends on the lighting. Consistent lighting was never a constant of Allen productions. Orange Sunburst is a good color.


----------



## Sonett

Just got mine yesterday and its better than I had hoped! As far as color, "Sunburst" or Rustoleum "Paprika" is dead on with the hero models. Unfortunately, the years have faded the colors of the existing models to look more like orange these days. 
Can't wait to sink my teeth into these beauties!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Antimatter said:


> Like all of IA stuff the color depends on the lighting. Consistent lighting was never a constant of Allen productions.


It's Still Orange. 

However, please feel free to paint yours green.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

g_xii said:


> That model master paint looks far too red to me... I've always felt it was a bit more orange. Someone a while ago suggested a "pumpkin" color from Wal Mart of all places, but it sure looked right when applied.
> 
> --Henry


It may have been me Henry...But it was a Rustolum color. It's a reddish/orange. But your better off painting it the Color Moebius Suggests, International Orange, it will look better in that small scale(IMHO).


----------



## Capt. Krik

The mailman dropped off my Spindrift along with the Orion this morning. I think that little Spindrift is great. I love large models but not all of them have to be gigantic. The Spindrift will make a nice little desktop model to go next to my PL 1/1000 Enterprise.

Both the Spindrift and the Orion look great. Though I am going to have to do something about those panel decals for the Orion. They will need some sprucing up but other than that I think Moebius did a great job on both kits.

Way to go, Frank! :thumbsup:


----------



## Antimatter

beatlepaul said:


> It's Still Orange.
> 
> However, please feel free to paint yours green.:thumbsup:


I was having fun quoting Scotty before he found a bottle of whatever intoxicant. "What is it?" "It's.....green".


----------



## Antimatter

Spindrift in whatever size is good. The giants will really be big with this one. I think with CGI today a Giants movie would work with the right script.


----------



## John P

g_xii said:


> That model master paint looks far too red to me


Good lord, don't go by a bad web color swatch!
Like I said, it's the color everybody here agreed on, after much searching, back when PL released their Spindrift.

Tell ya what - I used it for the stand on this Hawk, which is next to an original unpainted Aurora Spindrift. So Sunburst is practically the same color as the Aurora plastic:


----------



## John P

I need to dust!


----------



## falcondesigns

Who is this "everybody" ? "badges,we don't need no stinkin' badges...."


----------



## g_xii

John P said:


> Good lord, don't go by a bad web color swatch!
> Like I said, it's the color everybody here agreed on, after much searching, back when PL released their Spindrift.
> 
> Tell ya what - I used it for the stand on this Hawk, which is next to an original unpainted Aurora Spindrift. So Sunburst is practically the same color as the Aurora plastic:


More interestingly, I think I'd like to know what color you used for the NOSE of that hawk! I like _that_ color for a Spindrift!

I still think there is a bit too much red in the base for the hull color of Spindrift. 

Just my opinion, though, and PLEASE feel free to paint yours green if you like! :freak:

--H


----------



## John P

International orange. :lol:


----------



## Gary K

Like I said way back on page 4 of this thread, a few years ago I got to handle & examine the original "flying" Spindrift miniature. I don't know if it had been sitting in sunlight for an extended period sometime in the past, but the upper surfaces were extremely faded, while the underside was in much better shape. I didn't have any color chips on me at the time, but International Orange seems like the best match for the original color. 

Personally speaking, I think straight-from-the-bottle International Orange would be way too intense for such a small scale model, so I'd take scale effect into account and add a few drops of light gray to tone down the orange.

Gary


----------



## whitewarrior

I did the Google thing (Spindrift color) ----> 85,100 results (0.13 seconds)


----------



## Aurora-brat

I went with Model Master International Orange on my Polar Lights re-issue and think it looks spot on compared to what I've seen of the actual filming miniature.


----------



## falcondesigns

Sweet.


----------



## Hunch

Yes, that IS looking sweet!


----------



## Sonett

Aurora-brat that looks perfect! One of the cleanest build of this I've seen.


----------



## whitewarrior

Sadly, I'll never get close to that but I can sit here and enjoy your's! Thanks for sharing it!


Terry


----------



## teslabe

Aurora-brat said:


> I went with Model Master International Orange on my Polar Lights re-issue and think it looks spot on compared to what I've seen of the actual filming miniature.


One of the nicest paint jobs I've ever seen of this fine ship, I'm at a lost......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## John P

Excellent!


----------



## Aurora-brat

Thanks for all the kind words! I was only attempting to show the color to those that weren't sure what Model Master International Orange looked like. But it is nice to have one's work appreciated!

Tory


----------



## JeffG

Given that monitors can vary somewhat, it looks pretty much perfect to me.


----------



## kenlee

whitewarrior said:


> This is for those of you who have never seen it and those of you who haven't seen it since yesterday!


Here's an idea, I'm not good enough to do it myself, but a Deanna Lund figure made to match the photo would make a great display stand for the Moebius Spindrift.


----------



## drewid142

DONE! I've been silent for the most part for the last 6 months as I completely re-do my business... but everything is coming to completion... so what the heck... I'll break my current rule of not showing until ready to sell...

I've made a smaller version of the Bikini Spindrift Stand that I did for the Polar Lights size... I still have a few of those left and CultTV has them in stock at 

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Deluxe-Spaceship-Stand-from-Crows-Nest_p_1304.html 

but I am currently working on coming out with a mini version... looks awesome at the smaller scale, and will be much less expensive at that size... I think it will do well!


----------



## Ductapeforever

Thanks for letting the cat out of the bag, Drew. It was murder keeping it secret. It looks great too, I can't wait.


----------



## Zathros

*I just got in the moebius spindrift..and it is tiny...very nicely done , though..*


----------



## Trekkriffic

drewid142 said:


> I've made a smaller version of the Bikini Spindrift Stand that I did for the Polar Lights size... looks awesome at the smaller scale, and will be much less expensive at that size... I think it will do well!


That would be sweet to go along with the mini-Spindrift! Any idea on a price yet? :thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142

It will be a lot cheaper than the big one for the Polar Lights size... but I can't nail it down until I send the masters off to the caster and get casting estimates back.


----------



## Trekkriffic

drewid142 said:


> It will be a lot cheaper than the big one for the Polar Lights size... but I can't nail it down until I send the masters off to the caster and get casting estimates back.


That's understandable. Really looking forward to details on this!


----------



## John P

Drew, you really have to make a spinach-monster stand for the 1/350 Seaview.


----------



## BronzeGiant

Got mine today at the LHS. Great looking kit, can't wait for the "Bikini Stand."


----------



## Trekkriffic

John P said:


> Drew, you really have to make a spinach-monster stand for the 1/350 Seaview.


I know exactly the one you're talking about! That would look GREAT!


----------



## drewid142

I don't consider myself an expert on this... is THIS the "spinach monster" episode?
http://www.hulu.com/watch/61869/voyage-to-the-bottom-of-the-sea-the-menfish


----------



## BronzeGiant

Just spent the last little while trimming the parts for this from the trees and cleaning them up. Really nice fit on these parts. I'm impressed.


----------



## John P

Well, I can't watch that whole episode right now to see, but the spinach monster was a giant plant-looking thing with two giant eyestalks with shiny globes on them. It grabbed the Seaview and held it in one ep (a guy in a suit wrestling with the 8-foot model, of course). It also appeared in Lost in Space as a man-sized critter.


----------



## RSN

John P said:


> Well, I can't watch that whole episode right now to see, but the spinach monster was a giant plant-looking thing with two giant eyestalks with shiny globes on them. It grabbed the Seaview and held it in one ep (a guy in a suit wrestling with the 8-foot model, of course). It also appeared in Lost in Space as a man-sized critter.


This is the "Skunk Cabbage" monster in question. Since it has nothing to do with "Land of the Giants", lets move back to talk of the Spindrift!


----------



## Larva

Got my mini Spinny in the mail from Cult on Monday. The dry-fit is fantastic! The hi-mag close-up peepers are going to be necessary for this one, especially for the folding cockpit and tiny little antenna. The cardboard interior is great. I am going to exacto-out the cockpit door and rough in a corridor.


----------



## Seaview

A corridor is only necessessary if you're going to display it with the hatch open, which really isn't a bad idea considering campsite diorama possibilities, using spare "Seaview" figures. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

Yup, that's him! Thanks, RSN.
Back to our regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## Larva

EXACTLY my thinking. Just have to shave down the big heads of the Seaview figures. Now, how to twist wire into a 1/128 safety pin....


----------



## kenlee

Finished! Built straight out of the box, I used Tamiya TS-12 Orange for the body, same color that I used on the space pod. Last pic shows it in comparison to the Polar Lights Spindrift.


----------



## teslabe

kenlee said:


> Finished! Built straight out of the box, I used Tamiya TS-12 Orange for the body, same color that I used on the space pod. Last pic shows it in comparison to the Polar Lights Spindrift.


Once again a fine build......:thumbsup: I'm now thinking hard about getting one or two..... Your last picture surprised me, I thought it was smaller then that, sweet.....


----------



## Solium

teslabe said:


> Once again a fine build......:thumbsup: I'm now thinking hard about getting one or two..... Your last picture surprised me, I thought it was smaller then that, sweet.....



That is so cool! Well done. Question: Should the bubble be tinted red?


----------



## kenlee

Solium said:


> That is so cool! Well done. Question: Should the bubble be tinted red?


Good question, I know the original PL Spindrift had a red dome, time to break out the DVD's.

Some pictures I found on the web show a clear dome on the hero miniature, a frosted dome on the full size set and a red dome on the miniature that Deanna Lund posed with. The dome appears to be lit with a red light on the hero and full size set, so either way appears correct.


----------



## Gary K

Solium said:


> That is so cool! Well done. Question: Should the bubble be tinted red?


Take your pick: the bubble on the miniature was clear red, while the dome on the full-size mock-up was frosted white, but lit from within by red lights.

Gary


----------



## John P

Good job, Kenlee!


----------



## Solium

Gary K said:


> Take your pick: the bubble on the miniature was clear red, while the dome on the full-size mock-up was frosted white, but lit from within by red lights.
> 
> Gary


Interesting didn't know that. Guess its no surprise the miniatures and full size mock up are different. I personally like the tinted red dome. :thumbsup:

@ kenlee- Thanks for the information too!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Picked my mini up last night from my LHS. Haven't opened it yet but I'm already thinking about ways to light it! The pics I've seen so far are awesome! Nice job on yours Kenlee!


----------



## starmanmm

Cool, but it looks like to me that the insignia on the side seems a bit larger for a ship that size.


----------



## kenlee

starmanmm said:


> Cool, but it looks like to me that the insignia on the side seems a bit larger for a ship that size.


It is a little large compared to the hero filming miniature, also the "C" in the middle of the insignia sort of blends into the orange color of the hull, probably should have been printed with a less transparent ink. Not complaining at all mind you, this was a little gem to build. Near perfect fit on everything, the front window does not even have to be glued in place if you glue the top on. I spent more time on paint and decals than assembly. Have a good idea for a diorama, just trying to find what I need to make it happen.


----------



## Antimatter

kenlee said:


> Finished! Built straight out of the box, I used Tamiya TS-12 Orange for the body, same color that I used on the space pod. Last pic shows it in comparison to the Polar Lights Spindrift.


That looks great! That is a great kit. By your pics you would never know how small it is because of the detail. :thumbsup: I never knew the front probe, or whatever that rod is, was so long.


----------



## bradb

Larva said:


> Now, how to twist wire into a 1/128 safety pin....


Actually wouldn't you want a 1/12 safety pin? You'd want it giant-sized, not to scale with the Spindrift itself.

I'm guessing the size of the "little people" was roughly 1/12, it seemed to vary some for each scene. 
[EDIT: I was thinking 1/12 in relation to a 1/128 Spindrift, just to be a bit more specific]

BTW... for a good look at the hero model, go to hulu and watch the episode "Manhunt". Several good looks in the first two minutes (starting at about 1:09 and right after the credits, and around 35:00 in as it escapes from the quicksand) as well as a great look at how bad the effects model looked at around 10:50 and 12:45, with the lights blinking at about once per second - both the dome and the engines.

Plus lots of cockpit shots, well at least the starboard side anyways.

And by bad I meant the lighting, not the model.

Brad.

PS Anyone else thinking "Family Guy" at the time references?


----------



## Antimatter

I always wanted to see an episode where a mad scientist built a ray of some sort and made a few of the crew into giants. Of course this would not last and they went back small after a time.


----------



## Paulbo

I just watched part of an episode with that exact premise the other day (looking for references so just scanned through it). I picked it random on Hulu and don't remember the episode name.


----------



## RSN

bradb said:


> Actually wouldn't you want a 1/12 safety pin? You'd want it giant-sized, not to scale with the Spindrift itself.
> 
> I'm guessing the size of the "little people" was roughly 1/12, it seemed to vary some for each scene.
> [EDIT: I was thinking 1/12 in relation to a 1/128 Spindrift, just to be a bit more specific]
> 
> BTW... for a good look at the hero model, go to hulu and watch the episode "Manhunt". Several good looks in the first two minutes (starting at about 1:09 and right after the credits, and around 35:00 in as it escapes from the quicksand) as well as a great look at how bad the effects model looked at around 10:50 and 12:45, with the lights blinking at about once per second - both the dome and the engines.
> 
> Plus lots of cockpit shots, well at least the starboard side anyways.
> 
> And by bad I meant the lighting, not the model.
> 
> Brad.
> 
> PS Anyone else thinking "Family Guy" at the time references?


An even better episode to see the "Hero" model is "Shell Game" A giant actually takes the ship out of the woods and puts it on a shelf in his closet! One of my favorite episodes!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

The Episodes "Manhunt" and 'Shell Game" are the best for the "Hero" Spindrift.

The Hero's Upper Bubble Intakes and Exhaust all flashed at the same time.

However the Mini Spindrift Is NOT based off of the main hero.

It is based off of the 'Flying hero".

One would be better to replicate the actual full size Spindrift.

The upper Bubble did not Flash on the Full size Set. The dome was frosted and had a constant "red" light.

Here is a Pic of the "Hero"


----------



## Seaview

Paulbo said:


> I just watched part of an episode with that exact premise the other day (looking for references so just scanned through it). I picked it random on Hulu and don't remember the episode name.


 
"Genius At Work", guest starring Ron Howard. :wave:


----------



## j2man

Watched Shell Game on hulu. I don't believe I have ever seen it before. Great shots of the ship. Thanks.


----------



## Larva

There was an episode there the little people, through the help of a pill, became giant-sized. But ol' Inspector Kubik got wise, and they had to return to little-size before the credits roll. Yup-- Genius at Work, as noted above.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Larva said:


> There was an episode there the little people, through the help of a pill, became giant-sized. But ol' Inspector Kubik got wise, and they had to return to little-size before the credits roll. Yup-- Genius at Work, as noted above.


 
There is also a first season episode "Flight Plan", in which the Giants shrink one of their own down, to gain the Little People's Trust and Learn how to fly the Spindrift.

Another good one:thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii

starmanmm said:


> Cool, but it looks like to me that the insignia on the side seems a bit larger for a ship that size.


I kind of thought that, too, so with the decals I put out I made it about 20% smaller, and made the colors be a bit more offset. Hopefully they will show up pretty well on the model. I also included 2 sets of most everything figuring that if the first set did not apply and show up well, you could always put a second set on top of the first set, which should help the colors show up

I'm still waiting for someone to build one with my decals so I can see how it came out! But that's a really nice little buildup Ken Lee did. Very sweet! And 100% stock, no aftermarket stuff. Not bad at all for a $15.00 model!

--Henry


----------



## Xenodyssey

*Possible Spindift holder*

I just had to photograph this, scale is almost right...


----------



## Antimatter

Larva said:


> There was an episode there the little people, through the help of a pill, became giant-sized. But ol' Inspector Kubik got wise, and they had to return to little-size before the credits roll. Yup-- Genius at Work, as noted above.


Had the series lasted another season, I think the whole crew would have been working for Inspector Kubik and the SID. He already had them do several things such as busting counterfeit crooks and rescuing a trapped kid.


----------



## fortress

No Question about it....it's one nice kit! Also it was released pretty quick, 
agian very nice. Can't wait to see what Moebius dose for 2012. 

fortress


----------



## Antimatter

Xenodyssey said:


> I just had to photograph this, scale is almost right...


Now *that* is a giant I could be seen with.


----------



## Xenodyssey

I just came across this site, which has photos of the Spindrift and other props.

http://www.iann.net/giants/behindscenes/props/

Hope it helps.


----------



## starmanmm

Cool site.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Had a strange idea. Has anyone given thought to doing a buildup of this kit as the studio model looks now? All beat to heck ? Maybe in a diorama inside an old ABC studios warehouse ? 
The mind reels with the possibilities for this kit.


----------



## charonjr

Antimatter said:


> That looks great! That is a great kit. By your pics you would never know how small it is because of the detail. :thumbsup: I never knew the front probe, or whatever that rod is, was so long.


On the Fox blueprints, it's referred to as a "Radar" ball. I'd have to pull them out to make a direct quote. The shaft is very long on the Hero, but the full size set, it's much shorter. The radar is barely visible in one frame of one shot throughout the entire series on the set, being partially covered by a plant as I recall. I have a frame I can dig out if your want.


----------



## Seaview

I'd like to see that frame; I've looked for it, but never seen it on thefull sized set. On the Hero miniature, it snapped off sometime during the Shell Game episode, probably when the kid pulled the ship out of the closet and set it on the floor of the living room.


----------



## charonjr

Got them, Seaview, will post when I get back later this afternoon.


----------



## charonjr

Ok, here's the radar ball. Also the other 2 pics show the use of the Aurora kit on the show.


----------



## Seashark

_Finally_ got one of these, it's actually larger than I had expected; nice little kit. I'm surprised we don't have more build up's posted...


----------



## g_xii

Seashark said:


> _Finally_ got one of these, it's actually larger than I had expected; nice little kit. I'm surprised we don't have more build up's posted...


So am I -- everyone must be off building the Space Clipper or something!


----------



## Sonett

Putting final touches on my big Seaview, then I'll finish the Spindrift and post her!
Phil


----------



## Xenodyssey

I'll be working on mine over the next weekend after doing a test fit of things earlier.


----------



## John P

I got the Spindrift, clipper and Merc 9 - 3 models all in progress at once. This usually results in not finishing any of them quickly. :lol:


----------



## Trekkriffic

John P said:


> I got the Spindrift, clipper and Merc 9 - 3 models all in progress at once. This usually results in not finishing any of them quickly. :lol:


Will you be doing any mixing together of these kits? 
Seems to me you have a slight affinity for bashing stuff together.

A spinclipper or clipdrift perhaps? Or a mercdrift ? Or merclipper? I could go on...


----------



## Seaview

Thanks for the screen grabs, Charonjr! However, I tend to doubt that the final 2 pics are of the Aurora kit because the dome is the correct "teardrop" shape.


----------



## Professor Gizmo

*Finished Spindrift*

Attached are a couple of shots of the finished kit. Very nice kit albeit small...


----------



## Seashark

Would it be possible to get references for the "flying" model on which the Moebius kit is based?


----------



## OzyMandias

I'm loving the builds that have been shown here. I personally think Moebius did an incredible job with the detail of the model and I really hope Frank might consider doing other Irwin Allen vehicles in this smaller size, even if they are a different scale. The price point is excellent for buying a few kits to customize.

Well done Moebius!

On a side note, I used the Tamiya Italian red for my PL Spindrift and was quite happy with the colour. It looks showroom new and contrasts well with the pale green interior.


----------



## liskorea317

Attached are a couple of shots of the finished kit. Very nice kit albeit small...

Yeah, but great for a desk top display!


----------



## fortress

All in all it is a very nice kit, Moebius did a really fine job no question. I wonder 
if they will continue in the future with more IA subjects, Voyage and LIS is 
pretty much covered so the question is will they end eveything out with the
Time Tunnel or I dare say more LOG kit subjects??????

fortress


----------



## RSN

fortress said:


> All in all it is a very nice kit, Moebius did a really fine job no question. I wonder
> if they will continue in the future with more IA subjects, Voyage and LIS is
> pretty much covered so the question is will they end eveything out with the
> Time Tunnel or I dare say more LOG kit subjects??????
> 
> fortress


"Lost in Space" still has a number of untapped kits, well beyond what Giants and TT have to offer. There is the Robot for one, then the Derelict ship, the F-12 Fuel Barge, Travelin' Man as well as campsite equipment. I doubt any of these will get produced, but there are always possibilities!


----------



## Zombie_61

I'm hoping Moebius will eventually release a Jupiter 2 in 1/128 scale as a companion piece to the mini Flying Sub and Spindrift kits, and an accurate B9 in 1/6 or 1/8 scale. Other than that, I really don't have a preference as far as Irwin Allen kits are concerned. I almost hate to admit it in a thread like this, but I've never seen one episode of _Land of the Giants_ or _The Time Tunnel_.


----------



## RSN

Zombie_61 said:


> I'm hoping Moebius will eventually release a Jupiter 2 in 1/128 scale as a companion piece to the mini Flying Sub and Spindrift kits, and an accurate B9 in 1/6 or 1/8 scale. Other than that, I really don't have a preference as far as Irwin Allen kits are concerned. I almost hate to admit it in a thread like this, but I've never seen one episode of _Land of the Giants_ or _The Time Tunnel_.


Don't feel bad. They have the least amount of episodes out of the 4 shows, so they were not as syndicated as LIS or VTTBOTS. They are also "One Trick Ponies" when it comes to modeling. The Spindrift for Giants and the Time Tunnel room for TT!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

RSN said:


> Don't feel bad. They have the least amount of episodes out of the 4 shows, so they were not as syndicated as LIS or VTTBOTS. They are also "One Trick Ponies" when it comes to modeling. The Spindrift for Giants and the Time Tunnel room for TT!


Giants ran for two seasons..and it was cut because of the huge amount of money to produce a single episode. A third season would have the Spindrift airborne again and traveling the whole Giant's Planet, looking for enough fuel to escape the gravitational pull of the Giants Planet..

The Characters of Mark and Valerie were to be married.

Giants is a HUGE hit in the UK, More so than Space.

Time Tunnel was cut to make room for another Program(I don't recall at this time), and NOT because of Ratings..


----------



## RSN

beatlepaul said:


> Giants ran for two seasons..and it was cut because of the huge amount of money to produce a single episode. A third season would have the Spindrift airborne again and traveling the whole Giant's Planet, looking for enough fuel to escape the gravitational pull of the Giants Planet..
> 
> The Characters of Mark and Valerie were to be married.
> 
> Giants is a HUGE hit in the UK, More so than Space.
> 
> Time Tunnel was cut to make room for another Program(I don't recall at this time), and NOT because of Ratings..


I wasn't saying they were not hit shows, ALL of Irwin's shows were popular when they were on. I simply said they were not syndicated as much due to the smaller amount of episodes. I am about as big an Irwin Allen fan you will find, and I never saw "Time Tunnel" until it came out on DVD!! And I still stand by my statement that they were "One Trick Ponies" as far as modeling subjects go! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

RSN said:


> I wasn't saying they were not hit shows, ALL of Irwin's shows were popular when they were on. I simply said they were not syndicated as much due to the smaller amount of episodes. I am about as big an Irwin Allen fan you will find, and I never saw "Time Tunnel" until it came out on DVD!! And I still stand by my statement that they were "One Trick Ponies" as far as modeling subjects go! :thumbsup:


 
Both shows were sydicated. just like Voyage and Space and as much,Like I said, Giants is STILL very Popular over in the UK. There is a LOT of mis-informed posts around here..several of our friends here even said there was only one season of Giants and it wasn't popular.And before someone gets mad and calls me an expert, I am not..I am just a Huge Fan.

As Far as being One Trick Ponies, I'll take it!!:thumbsup:

I do agree about other model possibilities for both Voyage and Space!!How about the Keepers Ship? Or Figure kits of the monsters?And Voyage..how about a 1/24 Diving Bell??!!!All good!:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN

beatlepaul said:


> Both shows were sydicated. just like Voyage and Space and as much,Like I said, Giants is STILL very Popular over in the UK. There is a LOT of mis-informed posts around here..several of our friends here even said there was only one season of Giants and it wasn't popular.And before someone gets mad and calls me an expert, I am not..I am just a Huge Fan.
> 
> As Far as being One Trick Ponies, I'll take it!!:thumbsup:
> 
> I do agree about other model possibilities for both Voyage and Space!!How about the Keepers Ship? Or Figure kits of the monsters?And Voyage..how about a 1/24 Diving Bell??!!!All good!:thumbsup:


I think the Keeper's ship might be a bit too big. With just a center column and an outer ring, there is a lot of dead space, with not much in the way of a ship. I think a large scale Diving Bell, or even a Mini-Sub, both with figures, would be nice! Don't know what kind of life is left in this old hobby, or if there is a market, but I would enjoy building these offerings!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

RSN said:


> I think the Keeper's ship might be a bit too big. With just a center column and an outer ring, there is a lot of dead space, with not much in the way of a ship. I think a large scale Diving Bell, or even a Mini-Sub, both with figures, would be nice! Don't know what kind of life is left in this old hobby, or if there is a market, but I would enjoy building these offerings!


The Keepers Ship....










..Looks like an old Ford Truck's steering wheel!LOL!!


----------



## RSN

beatlepaul said:


> The Keepers Ship....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Looks like an old Ford Truck's steering wheel!LOL!!


I like the ship, I am just thinking about shelf space. Small enough to fit on a shelf would be a bit too small in scale to me. If it as big as it would need to be to show detail in the door area, at least one of the legs would not be on the shelf, making it a bit unsteady!


----------



## Krel

beatlepaul said:


> Time Tunnel was cut to make room for another Program(I don't recall at this time), and NOT because of Ratings..


I read an interview with Irwin Allen once where he said that the reason that TT was canceled, was because they ran out of historical stock footage. :lol:

He also said that he closed down Voyage, and LIS was because they cut the budgets yet again. He didn't feel he could do the shows with another budget cut.

David.


----------



## RSN

Krel said:


> I read an interview with Irwin Allen once where he said that the reason that TT was canceled, was because they ran out of historical stock footage. :lol:
> 
> He also said that he closed down Voyage, and LIS was because they cut the budgets yet again. He didn't feel he could do the shows with another budget cut.
> 
> David.


Don't believe everything you read!


----------



## JPhil123

RSN said:


> "Lost in Space" still has a number of untapped kits, well beyond what Giants and TT have to offer. There is the Robot for one, then the Derelict ship, the F-12 Fuel Barge, Travelin' Man as well as campsite equipment. I doubt any of these will get produced, but there are always possibilities!


I've made my interest in seeing the F12 Fuel Barge be a kit in past postings. I think an accurate Gemini XII (12 inches in diameter, or maybe even a kit in scale with the new Moebius Spindrfit) would be wonderful, too. I can't accept that a 12 inch in diameter barge with an in scale Jupiter 2 or an F12 model would not be successful kits if reasonably priced, especially when you consider that there are so many variations of kits from "Star Trek". On-the-other-hand, there never seemed to be much in the way of other postings about Gemini XII and fewer about a fuel barge. Sure, you find the Gemini XII mentioned here and there, but never so much that the topic becomes huge. If there are others who really want to see such kits, I wish they would voice interest. I guess such kits are just too obscure. Jim


----------



## AF1963

The ship from "Invaders From the Fifth Dimension" would be cool.


----------



## Krel

RSN said:


> Don't believe everything you read!


Are you saying that Irwin Allen would tell an ... untruth? 

David.


----------



## RSN

Krel said:


> Are you saying that Irwin Allen would tell an ... untruth?
> 
> David.


There are about a half dozen stories, from people involved with the show, as to why LIS was taken off the air. The common denominator is, the network wanted to cut the budget, Irwin wouldn't do it for less.


----------



## Seaview

A 1/35 scale "Apple One" Diving Bell has several build possibilities, not only as the intended diving bell from the Seaview, but as several different craft seen on LIS.
Incidentally, Voyage was ended to introduce the all-new LOTG, while LIS and Time Tunnel were ended because CBS and ABC were reducing their investments into those shows and Irwin Allen couldn't justify cheapening his shows further. Besides, his mind was on future big screen projects (and successes, I will add).


----------



## mr spindrift

"Deadly Creature Below" is where you will find it...


----------



## Radiodugger

Uh...that's it? No pix, guys? This thread is too good to disappear into the ether. I haven't decided on whether to paint the outer hull, because the finish on this model is flawless! Maybe flat black on the inside to block light. This little thing screams for detailing.

Has anyone thought of making a scratch-built interior? I might get a couple more of these and do the "let's modify" thing! Ha! One with landing gear, one with a launch cradle, and a landing dolly. 

Really, since there was very little info about the craft, we can speculate! I hate to see this thread die. Anyone?

Radio Doug


----------



## Larva

I've built two of these great little kits... one out of the box, and second with photoetch aftermarket details and passenger window frames. Still have to finish up the paint. Boyd brand sunburst nails the orange-ish finish perfectly!


----------



## Radiodugger

Boyd brand? Thanks, Larva! Yeah, I'll paint it. Ya know, I think I'll spring for the photoetch and window frames. May as well do it up!


----------



## Larva

I contemplated a campsite diorama with open hatch, hallway interior, landing stairs, dusty hull, and foliage. If I do a third Spindrift, that'll be the treatment.


----------



## Radiodugger

Yeah, Larva! That's what I'm talking about! The door, though...I thought about that! Somehow the side windows are in the way. There may be a way around that, though. Interior is a must. Not too hard to scratch build, using the paper interior as a template.

Interior lighting...now I've seen some pretty neat little setups for this. I'm thinkin' LED's...really tiny ones. Any ideas?


----------



## Paulbo

Radiodugger said:


> ...I'm thinkin' LED's...really tiny ones. Any ideas?


Here's an idea: http://www.paragrafix.biz/search01.asp?MainCat=LEDs and Lighting :wave:


----------



## Larva

I have that mini lighting kit from Henry. It's perfect for the Spindrift and Flying Sub. Would be sweet in a 1/128 Jupiter 2 as well!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Those Christmas tree LED light strings you can get at Target are about 2mm I think. Pretty small so and you can file the tips flat for recessed lighting. I'll bet you could fit 3 or 4 inside the Spindrift without too much trouble.


----------



## Radiodugger

Paulbo said:


> Here's an idea: http://www.paragrafix.biz/search01.asp?MainCat=LEDs and Lighting :wave:


YES! Perfect, Paul! Many thanks! Thanks to you guys as well! I'm lovin' it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zenildo Tabosa

Where is the original "flying" Spindrift now? I didn´t know the they used a FLYING MODEL.


----------



## Richard Baker

Zenildo Tabosa said:


> Where is the original "flying" Spindrift now? I didn´t know the they used a FLYING MODEL.


I do not think there was ever a true 'flying model'- a Lydecker rig perhaps...


----------



## g_xii

Richard Baker said:


> I do not think there was ever a true 'flying model'- a Lydecker rig perhaps...


Gary Kerr will likely know -- I'll go ask him which one was used.

--Henry


----------



## Gary K

g_xii said:


> Gary Kerr will likely know -- I'll go ask him which one was used.


The "flying" Spindrift was a slightly less detailed model that "flew' on a Lydecker rig. This model is in the hands of a private collector, while the hero model is in Paul Allen's museum in Seattle.

Gary


----------



## Seaview

Gary K said:


> The "flying" Spindrift was a slightly less detailed model that "flew' on a Lydecker rig. This model is in the hands of a private collector, while the hero model is in Paul Allen's museum in Seattle.
> 
> Gary


 
I wonder if anybody ever successfully restored it. I saw some pics of it several years ago on the web and it was in horrible condition.


----------



## starmanmm

Last year I went to the museum and that prop along with others have been sent back to storage for what I have been told for a long rest.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Xenodyssey said:


> I just came across this site, which has photos of the Spindrift and other props.
> 
> http://www.iann.net/giants/behindscenes/props/
> 
> Hope it helps.


Nice! Thanks for the link! My, my but us giants have sure done a number on the old Spindrift!


----------



## Lee Staton

When I was at the museum back in late 2007 the Spindrift was displayed and in very rough shape, though I was excited to see it. One surprise was how pale the orange color was.

The "restored" Jupiter II on the launch pad with gantries was better, but in my opinion still a bit worse for the wear.

Lee


----------



## Zenildo Tabosa

Gary K, you said that (The "flying" Spindrift was a slightly less detailed model). When the Spindrift is up to hit the space warp, you can see the small antenna behind the dome.

I think that was not necessary to build a smaller model to make those scenes. The Four foot Flying-Sub had more difficults flying scenes.


----------

